# yoom يوم (when)



## DarrenLamb

In the way that 'yoom' can express the idea of 'when' in a past action, such as 'yoom shuftik' to mean 'when I saw you,' could it also be used in the following sentence - اكلّمك يوم اجي (I'll call you when I come)?

I'm not sure if this makes sense to me and I feel that 'layn' or even 'min' would fit better here.

I'm specifically referring to the Gulf dialect here, but information on any dialect would be appreciated.


----------



## Kinan

يوم  is used a lot to refer to a specific period of time.
بتتذكر يوم اليي شفتك فيه بالسوق؟
اكلّمك يوم اجي isn't a mistake but using يوم is future actions isn't used widely, at least in Syria, I would say اكلمك بس اجي


----------



## إسكندراني

I think يوم is for actions which happened earlier than 2 days ago.


----------



## تهاطيل

قولك 





> اكلّمك يوم اجي


 غلط 
لكن قل بكلمك اذا جيت أو اذا جيت بكلمك


----------



## DarrenLamb

So what would be the best way to to say 'when' if you are talking about an action which is in the future, or even less than 2 days ago? Kinan suggested 'bas,' are there any other common ways to say it? Do either 'layn' or 'min' work here?


----------



## تهاطيل

بكلمك بس اجي ان لا استخدمها وايضا لين
فلو قلت بكلمك لين اجي اصبح المعنى سأكلمك الى أن أئتي
أما "من" فتأتي بمعنى منذ أن مثل من جا وهو يتكلم أي منذ أن جاء وهو يتكلم


----------



## rayloom

DarrenLamb said:


> So what would be the best way to to say 'when' if you are talking about an action which is in the future, or even less than 2 days ago? Kinan suggested 'bas,' are there any other common ways to say it? Do either 'layn' or 'min' work here?



In Hijazi Arabic we commonly use lamman/lammaa.


----------



## إسكندراني

Regarding يوم couldn't we translate it directly as 'the day' without going near 'when' at all? يوم شفتك = the day I saw you


----------



## DarrenLamb

But what about if you are referring to a time in the past that was over the course of a long time rather than just a one-off occassion. Such as when I was small - 'yoom ana 9agheer.'


----------



## إسكندراني

DarrenLamb said:


> But what about if you are referring to a time in the past that was over the course of a long time rather than just a one-off occassion. Such as when I was small - 'yoom ana 9agheer.'


Yes that one's more metaphorical I grant you  - even in Egypt we say يوم ما كنت صغيّر.


----------



## DarrenLamb

And 6ahateel thanks for your reply. So layn and yoom are both inapropriate, but what did you mean about ''min,'' I'm not sure I understood completely.


----------



## DarrenLamb

Ah well I supose it only makes sense for it to mean 'day' more than 'when' now I think about it.


----------



## Masjeen

DarrenLamb said:


> In the way that 'yoom' can express the idea of 'when' in a past action, such as 'yoom shuftik' to mean 'when I saw you,' could it also be used in the following sentence - اكلّمك يوم اجي (I'll call you when I come)?



NO it could't used that way, "yoom" is only used for the past.

EX:
يومني صغير = when i was a kid
يوم رحتله = when i went to him

for future use "lamma" (لما) 

EX:

لما أجي أكلمك (I'll call you when I come)


----------



## DarrenLamb

Thanks for clarifying this guys. Rayloom, can 'min' be used in the Gulf in the way that 'lamma' is? I feel like I've heard it before but maybe it's a characteristic of old speech.


----------



## DarrenLamb

For example:

من ترجع أكون حصلت ليسن


----------



## mr issa

أعتقد لما تستخدم يوم حتى للمستقبل يكون المعنى مفهوم وليس غامض


----------



## WadiH

DarrenLamb said:


> For example:
> 
> من ترجع أكون حصلت ليسن



This particular usage sounds more Iraqi than Khaliji.


----------



## إسكندراني

mr issa said:


> أعتقد لما تستخدم يوم حتى للمستقبل يكون المعنى مفهوم وليس غامض


لكن عموماً لا نستخدم يوم للمستقبل صحيح؟ إذا كان عندك جملتان بصيغة المستقبل سيفيدنا ذلك


----------



## mr issa

إسكندراني said:


> لكن عموماً لا نستخدم يوم للمستقبل صحيح؟ إذا كان عندك جملتان بصيغة المستقبل سيفيدنا ذلك




يوم أجي عندك، لا تننسى تجهز لي العشاء


----------



## Mahaodeh

Actually, yoom is used for the future, I'm positive that it _used_ to be used in Palestinian Arabic although I must say that I haven't heard it for a very long time; and even then, it was mostly said by older generations - my grandparents and those of ages closer to them. I'm guessing that _maybe_ it's dying out.

I believe that its origin comes from Classical Arabic where it was literal.


----------



## DarrenLamb

Wadi Hanifa said:


> This particular usage sounds more Iraqi than Khaliji.


 
So this sounds more Khaleeji then?

لما ترجع أكون حصلت ليسن


----------

